# archery league?



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone have a lead on a women's archery league in Oakland or Macomb county?


----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

Not sectioned as just a womens but dsc of macomb has a great 3d league it doesnt start till july though.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I would definately look into that, Robert. I really want something fun to do this winter. I get lazy during the week and just work on keeping the couch from floating away after work!!!!


----------



## littlehawk (Mar 2, 2006)

MJC in Royal Oak has a Thursday night league starting Jan. 17th. The Wednesday night one has already gotten started. Neither is women-only, but I think I'm going to sign up for it anyway. I'd love to have some female company!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I signed up! Let's get a few more ladies out there. It's a paper target league, not 3D. 20 yard shots, great for keeping in shape for fall.


----------



## littlehawk (Mar 2, 2006)

I signed up too, hope to see some of you there.
Correction: the league starts on Jan 10, not the 17th.


----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

perch point should have a indoor 3d league starting soon i think.it has a upper deck and a 37 yard shot also pretty nice facilidy.id join forshure ......but i just had recon surgery on the right wrist:rant:


----------

